# Song Lyrics Game



## Corinne (Nov 11, 2006)

We have a famous movie lines game & I watch very few movies so I can't play. How about a Song Lyrics game? Name the song & artist of the lyrics I post & you're it. You provide the next challenge!

I'm the innocent bystander
Somehow I got stuck
Between the rock and the hard place
And I'm down on my luck


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 11, 2006)

Warren Zevon, Lawyers, Guns and Money
Written By Warren Zevon 
c. 1978 Zevon Music/BMI

I went home with the waitress
The way I always do
How was I to know
She was with the
Russians, too?

I was gambling in Havana
I took a little risk
Send lawyers, guns and money
They'll get me out of this, hyeah

I'm the innocent bystander
Somehow I got stuck
Between the rock
and a hard place
And I'm down on my luck
Yes I'm down on my luck
Well I'm down on my luck

I'm hiding in Honduras
I'm a desperate man
Send lawyers, guns and money
The **** has hit the fan

All right
Send lawyers, guns and money 
Huh!
Uh...
Send lawyers, guns and money 
Uhh!
Send lawyers, guns and money
Hyah!
Send lawyers, guns and money 
Ooh!
Yeah!
Yeah
Yeah...
Uh!


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 11, 2006)

Here's an easier one:

I tried so hard my dear to show that you're my every dream.
Yet you're afraid each thing I do is just some evil scheme
A memory from your lonesome past keeps us so far apart
Why can't I free your doubtful mind and melt ...


----------



## Dove (Nov 12, 2006)

your cold cold heart.
Thats all I can come up with at this time.

Only you can make my dreams come true
Only you can


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 12, 2006)

Dove said:
			
		

> your cold cold heart.
> Thats all I can come up with at this time.
> 
> Only you can make my dreams come true
> Only you can


Bingo Cold Cold Heart by Hank Williams Sr. A lot of folks sang it but here a sample by Hank.
Here's a sample of Only You by The Platters


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 12, 2006)

Here's one that everybody knows the first verse to and sort of ties in to the Holiday:

I have seen Him in the watch-fires of a hundred circling camps
They have builded Him an altar in the evening dews and damps
l can read His righteous sentence by the dim and flaring lamps
His day is marching on.


----------



## Dove (Nov 12, 2006)

Only You is the song I planned on dedicating to Paul at my 55th Class Reunion next year...My DIL bought the CD and it was played at his service 11 days ago.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 12, 2006)

skilletlicker said:
			
		

> Here's one that everybody knows the first verse to and sort of ties in to the Holiday:
> 
> I have seen Him in the watch-fires of a hundred circling camps
> They have builded Him an altar in the evening dews and damps
> ...



I'm clueless with this one. Doesn't anyone know it so we can go on with the game?


----------



## skilletlicker (Nov 12, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> I'm clueless with this one. Doesn't anyone know it so we can go on with the game?


 I'm sorry, the song is The Battle Hymn of the Republic.  I really like this game and regret posting a hard one by mistake.  The whole lyrics, and a free and legally downloadable mp3 file by Roger McGuinn, who founded The Byrds in the 60's, is here.   Please somebody carry this on and I'll just enjoy lurking.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 12, 2006)

No! I don't want you to lurk!!! I just didn't know it but I was sure someone else did! I don't want to Google the lyrics - I just want to guess off the top of my head if I think I know it. That one, I didn't!

Corinne


----------



## Corinne (Nov 12, 2006)

How about this one:

"I'd buy you a green dress, but not a real green dress. That's cruel."


----------



## Bugs (Nov 12, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> How about this one:
> 
> "I'd buy you a green dress, but not a real green dress. That's cruel."


 

"If I had a million dollars" by BNL


how about...."for a couple of bucks, ya get a weird haircut, and waste your life away!"


----------



## jkath (Nov 12, 2006)

Bryan Adams - Kids wanna rock! 

(bugs, you SO rock for putting that one in my head!!!)


"Yesterday was such an easy game
for you to play
oh, but then let's face it
things are easier today"


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 13, 2006)

Yesterday by the Beatles?


----------



## mudbug (Nov 13, 2006)

fraid not, Reanie.  I'm an old Beatlemaniac from way back.

But I don't know who did this one.  I'll jump in when it's something I know (and I won't google).

next guesser?


----------



## Corinne (Nov 13, 2006)

I won't google either - I know that I know this one but it's not coming to me. Oy!


----------



## jkath (Nov 13, 2006)

come on! Think! Think!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

Ah, kewl thread!!

Jkath, it's  from "Where have all the good times gone" by David Bowie.


----------



## boufa06 (Nov 14, 2006)

Is it Karen Carpenters?


----------



## jkath (Nov 14, 2006)

David Bowie?????
ummmmmmmmmmmmm.....okay, I just googled him, and sure enough he did do it too. Sorry - not a bowie fan....but you get the prize!

I was thinking of the VAN HALEN version! 

ok, urmaniac, you're up!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

Wow, I didn't know about the original version!!  Gotta check out the Van Halen one, too...

Okay, here's my challenge to you guys...

Scars are souvenirs you never lose
The past is never far 
Did you lose yourself somewhere out there
Did you get to be a star 
And don't it make you sad to know that life
Is more than who we are


----------



## jkath (Nov 14, 2006)

ooooooh....I know it......ummmmmmmmmmm.....
I know what band it is, but can't remember the title!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

jkath said:
			
		

> ooooooh....I know it......ummmmmmmmmmm.....
> I know what band it is, but can't remember the title!


 
eheheh... I know that feeling...here's a hint, it carries a very simple, one word title.


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2006)

Name? Goo Goo dolls? They were just in town here last week.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

Yeyyy, Alix, sorry Jkath she beat you to it!! 
Alix you are up!!  

FYI I had a crash on Johnny Rzeznik for a long time in the 90s...


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2006)

Whoohoo!! OK, let me think a second here.

How about:

God only knows the times my life was threatened just today,
A reckless car ran out of gas before it ran my way.

Near misses all around me, 
Accidents unknown.
Though I never see with human eyes the hands that lead me home.


----------



## mudbug (Nov 14, 2006)

Crud.  Im gonna flunk out on this one along with the movie lines thread.

You guys are just too young for me, I think.


----------



## ChefJune (Nov 14, 2006)

me too!


----------



## mudbug (Nov 14, 2006)

June, should we start a geezers' version of this thread, or just take what we can get?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 14, 2006)

"geezers' version""!!    

Well, I don't even know if this one is a geezer material, Alix got us good with this one for sure!!


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2006)

What? You guys don't Google? Heh heh heh! Go Google it and see if you can find it. If Bugs gets on here she will get it in a hurry. The only other hint you get is "Three Wishes."


----------



## Corinne (Nov 14, 2006)

Oh my goodness - this is so much harder than I thought it was gonna be.  

Does anyone know the average age of people in this forum?


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2006)

Corinne, this one was popular in the 80's. But only with a select group of people. Do you get the show Three Wishes? That will help you figure out the artist who sings this song.


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 14, 2006)

OK - I lived the eighties but I am lost - think I am at the "Row,Row,Row Your Boat" level BTW - Does 45 make me a "GEEZER" or do I just feel like one ??? ROTF


----------



## Corinne (Nov 14, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Corinne, this one was popular in the 80's. But only with a select group of people. Do you get the show Three Wishes? That will help you figure out the artist who sings this song.



We probably get the show - I just watch so little TV. I believe that Amy Grant is on the show. And she is married to Vince Gill. Am I on the right track?


----------



## Alix (Nov 14, 2006)

You are getting HOT. Its an Amy Grant song. Keep going. Time to hit Google.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2006)

Aw shucks, you told us to!!  I cheated, googled, "Angels"


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 15, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Wow, I didn't know about the original version!! Gotta check out the Van Halen one, too...


 
"Where have all the good times gone"

Just for the record...

David Bowie didn't do the orignal, it was Ray Davies and The Kinks...  


We now return you to your regularly scheduled game thread...

John


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> "Where have all the good times gone"
> 
> Just for the record...
> 
> ...


 
Wow!! The geezer king knows it all!!!     Just kidding John  thanks for the input, you ROCK


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

OK urmaniac, you're up.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2006)

okie dokie, now this one is easy I am pretty sure... come on guys, let's try without google first  

"This is what you get
This is what you get when you mess with us
And for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself
Phew, for a minute there, I lost myself, I lost myself"


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

No clue here.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh come on Alix... if you look at our board closely I am sure you find a hint...
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  (hope I am not confusing you, but it is true!!)


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Someone's sig line?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 15, 2006)

No, it is... really everywhere....  Once you realise it you will surely go


----------



## Ken (Nov 15, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> No, it is... really everywhere.... Once you realise it you will surely go


 
"Karma Police" by Radiohead.   Very good!

"She's been through a lot 
You can tell 
As hard as it gets baby 
She holds it well 
Don't try to change her 
No, she will not bend 
But if you get close to her 
She'll be your special friend."


----------



## mudbug (Nov 15, 2006)

ronjohn55David Bowie didn't do the orignal said:


> see, now you're talking my musical era.
> 
> Told you I was a geezer.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh I get it...KARMA!

Ken, yours is Tom Cochrane. Um...still thinking of the particular song. Got to sing it some more.

OOOOOOOO the Untouchable one...look and see. 

Good one. OK, thinking of a song. Be right back.


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, fellow geezers (and nostalgia freaks) heres one for you...

Funny thing, but you can sing it with a cry in your voice
And before you know, start to feeling good
You simply got no choice


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2006)

I think that is Neal Diamond(my mom loves him)???...can't think of the name of the song though.


is it girl, you'll be a woman soon(dur dwndwn dwn)...I remeber it now, from Kill Bill!


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Yes Neil Diamond. No to the title.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2006)

grrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...


----------



## Alix (Nov 15, 2006)

Tatt, you are allowed to Google. BTW, this song is one of those stupid ones that get into your head and STAY there. I've been humming it since I posted the lyric!


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL!

I feel like Google is cheating though...

ok, song sung blue


----------



## Ken (Nov 15, 2006)

Alix says you got it.   Please, for the sake of us all...no more Neil Diamond.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 15, 2006)

LOL! No more Neil...

Oldie but VERY goodie!

And now this is the day you fall
Upon my waking eyes
Inviting and inciting me to rise
And through the window in the wall
Comes streamin in on sunlight wings
A million bright ambassadors of morning
And no one sings me lullabies
And no one makes me close my eyes
So I throw the windows wide


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 16, 2006)

Well... Cristiano is a big Pink Floyd fan... I have heard this one more than a few times.

Echos, Pink Floyd.


----------



## TATTRAT (Nov 16, 2006)

that it is, one of my faves too.


----------



## Corinne (Nov 17, 2006)

Maniac - it's your turn again!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 17, 2006)

Okie, going with the trend, I traced back a few decades... I have a very good memory about the songs that were around when I was little 

Here is the latest from moi 

"Listen everyone here
This coming year's gonna be my year
I'm as bad as they come
Number two to no one
I've got looks, I've got brains
And I'm breakin' these chains
Make some room now
dig what you see
Success is mine
'Cause I've got the key"


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2006)

Makin It. (OK, I googled but now you aren't last)

Last night I waved goodbye
Now its seems years
I'm back in the city
Where nothing is clear
But thoughts of me holding you
Bringing us near
And tell me...


----------



## urmaniac13 (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh Alix you ROCK!! Thanks for saving the thread for Corinne!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			











I don't know this song though... before I google I give a chance to someone who does!!


----------



## Shunka (Nov 22, 2006)

Is it "Weekend in New England?         
Okay, I just checked and I was right about which song it is!! 

Here are some lyrics for the next song:

You held my hand and then you slipped away
And I may never see your face again
So tell me how to fill the emptiness inside
Without love, what is life?
And anyone who knew us both can see
We always were the better part of me
I never wanted to be this free
And all this pain, when does it go away?


----------



## SilverBlue (Nov 23, 2006)

*Nice one*

Ok, this was too easy  It`s Lionel Richie - Long long way to go
... am I right, or am I right?  now it`s my turn, right?
I hope this one won`t be too hard:

Sitting here wasted and wounded
At this old piano
Trying hard to capture
The moment this morning I don't know
'Cause a bottle of vodka
Is still lodged in my head
And some blonde gave me nightmares
I think that she's still in my bed
As I dream about movies
They won't make of me when I'm dead


----------



## Shunka (Nov 23, 2006)

No, I was referring to Def Leppard singing it but you are still right.


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2006)

SilverBlue said:
			
		

> Ok, this was too easy  It`s Lionel Richie - Long long way to go
> ... am I right, or am I right?  now it`s my turn, right?
> I hope this one won`t be too hard:
> 
> ...


 
Oooooooooooo! Bon Jovi, Bed of Roses!


----------



## Alix (Nov 24, 2006)

OK, try this one. (Try without Google first)

_Then the stranger spoke, he said "Do not fear,
I come from a planet a long way from here,
And I bring a message for mankind to hear,"
And suddenly the sweetest music filled the air...

And it went La La...
Peace and goodwill to all men, and love for the child...
_


----------



## buckytom (Nov 25, 2006)

that's a spaceman came travelling.

far away, across the fields
the tolling of the iron bell
calls the faithful to their knees
to hear the softly spoken magic spell


----------



## SilverBlue (Nov 29, 2006)

I waited and I waited to see if anyone knows the answer but I can`t wait no longer  I`m only not shure did You mean  "Time" or "Breathe - Reprise" from Pink Floyd cause in both of them u can hear this lyric... Now, let`s see if I can come up with something easy

 I am the one winged bird for flying
Sinking quickly to the ground
I am the blind man for a watchdog
I am prime for giving in


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 29, 2006)

That's All that I am by Rob Thomas...

How about this one?

I'm your only friend 
I'm not your only friend 
But I'm a little glowing friend 
But really I'm not actually your friend 
But I am


John


----------



## Corinne (Nov 29, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> That's All that I am by Rob Thomas...
> 
> How about this one?
> 
> ...



Glow, Little Glowworm?

Seriously, I thought I could play this game & I am so clueless most of the time. When I post lyrics, someone gets the answer immediately! Guess I'm making it too easy.


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 29, 2006)

Corinne said:
			
		

> Glow, Little Glowworm?
> 
> Seriously, I thought I could play this game & I am so clueless most of the time. When I post lyrics, someone gets the answer immediately! Guess I'm making it too easy.


 
No, not Little Glowworm. 

Don't worry, it's VERY obscure...    

John


----------



## buckytom (Nov 30, 2006)

lol corinne. glowworm.  

ronjohn, that's "birdhouse in your soul".

btw, silverblue, good answer to my last entry. a trick question of sorts. it is both "breathe -reprise" and "time".

ok, here's one:

we've done four already but now we're steady and then they went...1...2...

*BOW BOW   BOW NER NOW*


----------



## middie (Nov 30, 2006)

I'm stumped.

Living on a Prayer maybe ?


----------



## ronjohn55 (Nov 30, 2006)

buckytom said:
			
		

> lol corinne. glowworm.
> 
> ronjohn, that's "birdhouse in your soul".
> 
> ...


 
Ocean, by Led Zepplin.

How about...

Get your master key... open up your doors
Set your servants free... they won't come no more
Wrapped my life in chains... gave me everything
Learned to feel no pain... now every day I wake up
 
 
John


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 1, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> How about...
> 
> Get your master key... open up your doors
> Set your servants free... they won't come no more
> ...


 
Nothing? No guesses?

Did I stump the group?

John


----------



## SilverBlue (Dec 7, 2006)

Can You give us a Hint? I really haven`t got the slightest idea what song could that be


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 7, 2006)

SilverBlue said:
			
		

> Can You give us a Hint? I really haven`t got the slightest idea what song could that be


 
Let's see, it's by a lesser known artist, primarily a guitarist. He had a big hit in the 80's with a different song. He was seen quite a bit on early MTV videos. 

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2006)

I play this game with a co-worker, and am pretty good at this around the office.  But alas, I fear that I'm too old for many of these lyrics.  MOst every song has stumped me, but a few I knew.

In the same vein, because I'm a teen of the 70's, I bet I could throw some stumpers at everyone else here.  But it's not my turn.  And yes, I'm stumped with this last one as well.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 7, 2006)

Ronjohn, now you made me feel better, I am not the only one to throw in a stumper!!   

Well it's definetely a hardcore stumper though... I have no clue!! 
(though I could name quite a few artists from 80s who were big at that time then faded away, the guitarist bit got me well..."stumped"... Eddie Van Halen would be too well known... maybe something by Slash?( of GnR?))


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 7, 2006)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Ronjohn, now you made me feel better, I am not the only one to throw in a stumper!!
> 
> Well it's definetely a hardcore stumper though... I have no clue!!
> (though I could name quite a few artists from 80s who were big at that time then faded away, the guitarist bit got me well..."stumped"... Eddie Van Halen would be too well known... maybe something by Slash?( of GnR?))


 
No, not Slash. This artist was from earlier in the eighties, back when MTV was really just catching on...     (He never really stopped working though)
And nearly everyone will know his hit song when we figure out who he is!  

John


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 7, 2006)

Primarily a guitrist, well that could be Robin Trower, or Joe Satriani, or even Ronnie Montrose.  There are so many great guitarists.  That hardly is a clue.   But I'm going to make a guess.  Could it be Carlos Santana?  No, Wait.  From that erra, and the fact that he was on MTV a lot, I'm going to say Satriani.  That's my guess. (If you say Rick Derenger, I'm doing to pout for a week ).

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 7, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> Primarily a guitrist, well that could be Robin Trower, or Joe Satriani, or even Ronnie Montrose. There are so many great guitarists. That hardly is a clue. But I'm going to make a guess. Could it be Carlos Santana? No, Wait. From that erra, and the fact that he was on MTV a lot, I'm going to say Satriani. That's my guess. (If you say Rick Derenger, I'm doing to pout for a week ).
> 
> Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


 
Satriani, great guitarist! Not who we're looking for. None of them from that list, actually. 

OK, another hint. (And remember you have to name the song, too!) 

This artist recently toured with Ringo Starr and his All-Starr Band!  (This should give it away)

John


----------



## ronjohn55 (Dec 8, 2006)

WOW!

Guess I really dropped the hammer on this thread with this one!


> Get your master key... open up your doors
> Set your servants free... they won't come no more
> Wrapped my life in chains... gave me everything
> Learned to feel no pain... now every day I wake up




Nobody can come up with it? Even using Google?

John


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2006)

Well if we're using Google, then its Angry, Billy Squier


----------



## Alix (Dec 8, 2006)

When you just give love
And never get love
You'd better let love depart
I know it's so
And yet i know
I can't get you out of my heart


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 8, 2006)

That one was tough.  Had to ask a few ladies to get the answer.  It would be, (drum roll please), Michael Bolton, that long haired, soul sounding vocalist who sings with power and heart (even though I never listen to his songs, just not my style).  The song was, I think, When you just give love.

And now, I'm gonna throw something atcha!

Did you ever have that feeling in your life,
That someone was watching you?
You don't have no reason, that's right.
But still he's there watching you.


Come on.  I know we have some old rockers around here besides me.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## FabianG (Dec 9, 2006)

Grand Funk Railroad Paranoid ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 9, 2006)

ronjohn55 said:
			
		

> And nearly everyone will know his hit song when we figure out who he is!
> 
> John


 

Ahhhh, the stroke dude!!  Now I get what you meant


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2006)

Sorry Goodweed, you have to guess mine now before we can start on yours. Here's a recap.



> When you just give love
> And never get love
> You'd better let love depart
> I know it's so
> ...


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 9, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> Sorry Goodweed, you have to guess mine now before we can start on yours. Here's a recap.



I thought I did answer it.  The song is sung by Micael Bolton, or at least one version of it is.  It's also done by Bonnie Rait and Katie Bull.  I don't know who the original artist was.  I'd have to google for that.  The song is called "Since I met You"


----------



## Alix (Dec 9, 2006)

Actually, its Since I Fell for You. And I haven't heard Bonnie Raitt do it. The last cover of it I heard was Barbra Streisand. Its a lot older than that though. OK, Goodweed sorry for the misunderstanding. Yours is up.


----------



## berrytarts (Dec 10, 2006)

Hi,

One of the original singers for 'Since I Fell For You' was Lenny Welch


----------



## Corinne (Dec 10, 2006)

FabianG said:
			
		

> Grand Funk Railroad Paranoid ?



That was the correct answer - you're up next! Please don't give us some real obscure lyrics!


----------



## Alix (Dec 11, 2006)

Corinne, if FabianG doesn't post by this afternoon maybe you could start us up again?


----------



## Corinne (Dec 11, 2006)

OK - here's an easy one from one of my all-time favorite artists:

"She's filing her nails while they're dragging the lake"


----------



## Bugs (Dec 11, 2006)

Watch The Detectives-Elvis Costello


This one's pretty easy.

"Let's make it all for one, and all for love."


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 11, 2006)

Bugs said:
			
		

> Watch The Detectives-Elvis Costello
> 
> 
> This one's pretty easy.
> ...


 Brian Adams and Rod Stewart "All for One" sung after the closing game where the Detroit Red Wings one their last Stanley Cup Championship.

"Well I'm not scared of dyin' and I don't really care
if it's peace you find in dyin' well then, let my time be near.
If it's peace you find in dyin' and my dyin time is near
just bundle up my coffin cause its cold way down there
I hear that its cold way down there
crazy cold way down there."

Heh heh heh.
Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Corinne (Dec 12, 2006)

Goodweed of the North said:
			
		

> "Well I'm not scared of dyin' and I don't really care
> if it's peace you find in dyin' well then, let my time be near.
> If it's peace you find in dyin' and my dyin time is near
> just bundle up my coffin cause its cold way down there
> ...



And When I Die... Blood, Sweat & Tears - reaching back into the '70's for that one!  

Thinking about the next lyrics...


----------



## Corinne (Dec 12, 2006)

Well I've been walkin' the streets up and down
Racing through the human jungles at night
I'm so confused, my mind is indifferent
Hey I'm so weak, won't somebody shut off that light


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2006)

OK, Corinne, I think you stumped us all. I came up with "I need a lover who won't drive me crazy" but I don't know if thats the title or not.


----------



## Corinne (Dec 15, 2006)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, Corinne, I think you stumped us all. I came up with "I need a lover who won't drive me crazy" but I don't know if thats the title or not.



That's it! "I Need a Lover". Now, who did it?


----------



## Alix (Dec 15, 2006)

Forget it! Do you have any idea how long it took me just to find the lyrics???? LOL!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 15, 2006)

Now I know that song! John Cougar Mellencamp did it.  While he was still calling himself simply as "John Cougar"


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 15, 2006)

Your Turn Urmaniac.  Just for the sake of knowledge, Pat Benetar did a cover of that song as well. 

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## urmaniac13 (Dec 15, 2006)

wheeee!

Okay, for a change of pace I will take everyone a wee bit closer to today's generation.  This one is from the last decade.

It is a challenge to find a material easily recognizable to wider range of audience, but this song was HUGE and EVERYWHERE so just about everyone should remember it, shouldn't be too hard.  


Now from the deepest of the darkest of night
On the horizon, bright light in the site tight
Cameras zoom, only impending doom
But then like BOOM black suits fill the room up
With the quickness talk with the witnesses
Hypnotizer, neuralizer
Vivid memories turn to fantasies


----------



## Bugs (Dec 15, 2006)

Men in Black by Will Smith



"Where is the moment we needed the most 
You kick up the leaves and the magic is lost 
They tell me your blue skies fade to grey 
They tell me your passion's gone away 
And I don't need no carryin' on"


----------



## Alix (Dec 16, 2006)

Bad Day, whatshisname Powter.

This one is for you Bugs...

I'm sitting at the wheel
I got a green light
Not afraid of nothin' cuz heart and soul
I'm built for life
So let the engine roar
Push the pedal down
I want the white lines on the highway
To lead me out of town
I'm rolling on and on and on
Who knows where I'm goin'?


----------



## Bugs (Dec 22, 2006)

i was just listening to that! 

it's "Open Road" by Bryan Adams

hang on...gotta find a song


----------



## Bugs (Dec 22, 2006)

"And this is where I grew up 
I think the present owner fixed it up 
I never knew we'd ever went without 
The second floor is hard for sneakin' out"


----------



## Alix (Dec 23, 2006)

NICKELBACK!! Photograph. I LOVE that one babe, thanks!

OK, got to find a lyric in my brain. OK, here's a classic (heh heh heh)

I never thought I could act this way 
And I've got to say that I just dont get it
I dont know where we went wrong
But the feelins gone
And I just cant get it back


----------



## Bugs (Jan 4, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> NICKELBACK!! Photograph. I LOVE that one babe, thanks!
> 
> OK, got to find a lyric in my brain. OK, here's a classic (heh heh heh)
> 
> ...


 

that's "If you could read my mind" by Gordon Lightfoot.

"From underneath the trees, we watch the sky
confusing stars for satellites
I never dreamed that you'd be mine
but here we are, we're here tonight."


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 5, 2007)

So you are a Nickelback fan, bugs!! Well, no wonder for a good Canadian girl!! It is their "If everyone cared"

Ah! here's my next contribution, pretty easy one...

"And your skin, your skin and bones
Turn into something beautiful
And you know
For you I'd bleed myself dry"


----------



## Alix (Jan 5, 2007)

Coldplay...um...working...


----------



## buckytom (Jan 5, 2007)

yellow.

my buddy joe mckenna does a great rendition of that. not sure if it's on his myspace page, but some of his other songs are. check his music out: www.myspace.com/joemckenna


----------



## Dina (Jan 5, 2007)

Bugs,Justin's a Nickelback fan too.  They played "Photograph" on their last day of school in 6th grade (here it's still Elementary) and every single kid was in tears cause some were going to other schools and all were saying goodbye.  Goodbye is a very hard word to say.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 5, 2007)

Bucky you are up, I listened to your friend Joe, I didn't find his version of Yellow but he has a real nice touch, I can imagine his rendition would be lovely.  He also sounds a bit like James "You Are Beautiful" Blunt.  Thanks for sharing!!
Honorary mention goes to Alix, you came to very close!!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 6, 2007)

thanks "leesh". 

ok, here's one for you, from one of my favourite cd's to strap onto my ears, speed skates on the feet and go burn up some road.

Bob Marley Was A Prophet For The Freedom Fight
"If Dancin' Prays To The Lord Then I Shall Feel Alright"
It Feels To Play A Little Music
Tears Running Down My Face 'Cause I Love To Do It


----------



## Bugs (Jan 6, 2007)

Hey Dina!
I wish they had played "Photograph" at my grade 6 grad! I LOVE Nickelback. they rule. (grade 6 is still elementary here too). I'm actually listening to that c.d. right now. lol.  


Bugs


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 7, 2007)

Bucky I know that song, Beastie Boys, I don't remember the title but repeats "gonna kick it gonna kick it root down, I put my root down"...etc. etc... does that count?


----------



## Bugs (Jan 7, 2007)

ya, i thought it was Beastie boys but i don't know the song either. doh!


----------



## buckytom (Jan 7, 2007)

ok, close enough. it's "root down" from the beasties "ill communication".

i highly recommend it as a workout album.

ok urm, you're up.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 8, 2007)

Great, I could always use new good workout tunes!!

How about this...

I've seen so much
I'm going blind
And i'm braindead virtually
Sociability
It's hard enough for me
Take me away from this big bad world
And agree to marry me
So we can start all over again


----------



## Ken (Jan 8, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Great, I could always use new good workout tunes!!
> 
> How about this...
> 
> ...


 
Coffee and TV by Blur


"So they dressed me up in all of their clothes
And took me somewhere else
Johnny Clueless was there
With his simulated wood grain"


----------



## Ken (Jan 25, 2007)

Something 'fishy' going on here....no guesses in over two weeks!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 25, 2007)

3 Strange Days by School of Fish

Ahhh, now I got it, you were hinting!! 
Soz Ken, I had to google for it but at least the thread gets going again!


----------



## Bugs (Jan 28, 2007)

we need a new songquote


----------



## mudbug (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you?
Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back?
I don't wanna play that way


----------



## Corinne (Jan 28, 2007)

mudbug said:
			
		

> Do you want to see me crawl across the floor to you?
> Do you want to hear me beg you to take me back?
> I don't wanna play that way



Bellbottom Blues by Clapton? That's right off the top of my head so I might not have the artist right.


----------



## mudbug (Jan 29, 2007)

Corinne, you got it.  To be absolutely technical, though, it was Derek and the Dominoes (Eric and assorted friends like Duane Allman, etc.).

You're up!


----------



## Corinne (Jan 29, 2007)

You ever love someone so much you thought your little heart was gonna break in two? 
I didnt think so.


----------



## omarsox (Jan 30, 2007)

talking heads ?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 30, 2007)

Oh no, not again, I am pretty sure it was from Chris Isaak, but I don't know the title!!   "Bad bad thing" something?  I also remember that was repeated a lot....


----------



## mudbug (Jan 30, 2007)

Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing


----------



## Corinne (Jan 30, 2007)

Right - Baby Did a Bad Bad Thing by Chris Isaak - one of you post the next lyrics!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

I beat you to it, Mudbug... 

"So return to where you come from
Return to where you dwell, 
Because harassment's not my fortè 
But you do it very well"


----------



## omarsox (Jan 31, 2007)

cranberries?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

You are halfway there omar!!  Can you remember which song it was?


----------



## omarsox (Jan 31, 2007)

free to decide is the song


----------



## urmaniac13 (Jan 31, 2007)

very good, Omar!!

Now it is your turn!!


----------



## omarsox (Jan 31, 2007)

I try to breath
memories overtaking me
I try to face them but
the thought is too much to conceive


----------



## Poutine (Jan 31, 2007)

Is this _Fade _by Staind?


----------



## omarsox (Jan 31, 2007)

You are correct Poutine!!


----------



## Poutine (Jan 31, 2007)

*This might be tough butwe will see...*

A Victoria bar
  Cat’s guitar
  A seagull 
  A soldier
  And a 4 second phrase

  All this is nothing, leaves me wanting a smoke
  But I quit those too
  The Cigarettes and you


:


----------



## Poutine (Feb 1, 2007)

Hint:
SHE is an Edmontonian, now living and touring Europe.
This song is from a CD I got from the Edmonton Public Library.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 2, 2007)

*Hint for song title/artist*

I enjoyed seeing her at the Edmonton Folk Music Festival and would have loved to be able to see her in Japan or in Sweden in the last few months.
:


----------



## Ken (Feb 2, 2007)

Is the artist Rachelle Van Zanten?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 2, 2007)

*sorry*

No, sorry, but Rachelle Van Zanten is from BC.
This singer is from Alberta.
She was not at Folk Fest last year but was there the year before (as well as '97).
:


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2007)

I'm guessing kd lang?


----------



## Ken (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok...scattergun approach.....
Maren Ord? Probably not....
Karla Anderson?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 2, 2007)

Maren Ord has not performed at Folk Fest as far as I can tell.
Performers' Catalogue (O) :: Edmonton Folkfest

Karla Anderson (AB): was at Folk Fest in 2003, 2005 

sorry Mudbug not KD Lang either - she was at Folk fest in '84 & '96

The woman I am talking about has taken up the [SIZE=-1]accordion, which she has used on her past couple of albums.

(You can't google the lyrics and get the performer.  But with the clues I have given - including the lyrics - you can hopefully get her.)
:


 [/SIZE]


----------



## Ken (Feb 2, 2007)

"Cigarettes and You" by Wendy McNeill.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 2, 2007)

You are correct Ken!

If anybody wants to hear some of her songs you can hear them at:
www.myspace.com/wendymcneill
( I love her music but I have strange taste )


----------



## mudbug (Feb 2, 2007)

whew.  Poutine stumped everyone for a long time.  Ken, please step up with something easy!


----------



## Ken (Feb 2, 2007)

Ok, I'm not going to go as obscure as Poutine....
Here's a little ditty you might have heard of....

"Happy Birthday to you
Happy Birthday to you..."

Any guesses?

OK, maybe a little too easy. 

How 'bout this one....

It's a long, long way from wrong to right
From Sunday morning to Saturday night


----------



## Poutine (Feb 3, 2007)

*Too Hard*

I just wanted something that you could google to find but not just enter the lyrics in google and find very easily.
Sorry if it was too obscure.


----------



## Ken (Feb 5, 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> It's a long, long way from wrong to right
> From Sunday morning to Saturday night


 

Hint:   It's country.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

Drugs or Jesus 
by Tim McGraw


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> Drugs or Jesus
> by Tim McGraw


 
You are correct!


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Feb 13, 2007)

If everyone keeps posting country, I don't stand a chance . Though I like many kinds of music, that just isn't one of them. No dis on any of you that do though. It may not be for me, but there is some very well crafted country music out there. There have even been a few songs that brought a lump to my throat.   And besides, I used to love bands like CCR, and The Allman Brothers, And Marshal Tucker, and...  You can't get much closer to country without actually being country than that.

Seeeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

*When you kiss me heaven sighs*

:
When you kiss me heven sighs 


I thought I would do a romantic line in honour of Valentine's Day.


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> :
> When you kiss me heven sighs
> 
> 
> I thought I would do a romantic line in honour of Valentine's Day.


 
La Vie En Rose  ?

-done by many artists.....


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

"But ever since I met you on a cloudy Monday
I can't believe how much I love the rain"


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Before You, Chantal Kreviasuk


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Before You, Chantal Kreviasuk


 
"Buzzer sound".  Wrong...spelling counts!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> "Buzzer sound".  Wrong...spelling counts!


 Harsh!
Right between the bday and vday!
You might be messing up your romantic plans!


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

Poutine said:
			
		

> Harsh!
> Right between the bday and vday!
> You might be messing up your romantic plans!


 
Yeah....I notice there hasn't been a reply yet.  Hmmmm....


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Oh for pity's sake...KreviaZuk. Happy now Mr Nitpicky? And I was in the shower geez!! Just for that guess whats for dinner tonight?????


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> Oh for pity's sake...KreviaZuk. Happy now Mr Nitpicky? And I was in the shower geez!! Just for that guess whats for dinner tonight?????


 
Maybe I'll just find a better speller to take to the concert....so there.  
You would think a good Ukrainian girl would have more respect for a fellow compatriot's name-spelling. 

By the way, it's your turn.


----------



## mudbug (Feb 13, 2007)

I'll handle this.  Step aside, Alix.

Ken, this is the grammar police.  You are cited for using a redundancy.

Fellow compatriot? Give me a break!


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

Back in a bit with a lyric. Going for coffee with someone who doesn't CARE about my typos!


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

OK, here's mine.

"It took me a year to believe it was over,
and it took me two more to get over the loss.
I took a beating when you wrote me those letters,
and every time I remembered the taste of your lipgloss."


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> "It took me a year to believe it was over,
> and it took me two more to get over the loss.
> I took a beating when you wrote me those letters,
> and every time I remembered the taste of your lipgloss."



Barenaked Ladies  
Enid

that one was easy I love that song


----------



## Alix (Feb 13, 2007)

You're right. Go.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

I looked at your pants and I need a kiss


(I think I have gone away from romantic into )


----------



## Ken (Feb 13, 2007)

"Add it Up".... Violent Femmes?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 13, 2007)

Ken you are correct!

(I thought about doing something harder but my last one seemed to be too difficult.)

Your turn Ken


----------



## Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

"I could hide out under there
I just made you say 'underwear'"


----------



## Poutine (Feb 14, 2007)

*Barenaked Ladies*



			
				Ken said:
			
		

> "I could hide out under there
> I just made you say 'underwear'"


Another great Barenaked Ladies Song
Pinch Me


----------



## Ken (Feb 14, 2007)

You got it!


----------



## Poutine (Feb 14, 2007)

"we don't make love in the afternoon"


----------



## Poutine (Feb 14, 2007)

another line from the same song:
"with every hour I feel I'm losing you"


----------



## Poutine (Feb 15, 2007)

:
smooth jazz Canadian band
:


----------



## Poutine (Feb 15, 2007)

I'm off for JURY DUTY - I'm now regretting I did not get out of it but I thought I would do my "civic duty" blah, blah, blah 
I hope somebody gets this song today, I'll check in again later


----------



## Poutine (Feb 16, 2007)

Here is everything summarized plus another line (the lines do not come right after one another)

"we don't make love in the afternoon"
:
"with every hour I feel I'm losing you"
:
Canadian jazz band
:
"do what I can to make each day seem new"
:


----------



## Poutine (Feb 17, 2007)

*Guess this song*



			
				Poutine said:
			
		

> Here is everything summarized plus another line (the lines do not come right after one another)
> 
> "we don't make love in the afternoon" *<---first line of song*
> 
> ...


 *Still no guesses??
 *
"when was it baby, you turned away
your blood ran so cold"
*
* another hint to the band -> thinking royalty


----------



## Ken (Feb 18, 2007)

"You Don't Love Me" -   Philosopher Kings.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 18, 2007)

Ken you are correct!


----------



## Bugs (Feb 19, 2007)

finally. that was a hard one! you're up dad!


----------



## Ken (Feb 20, 2007)

"The city's aflood
And our love turns to rust
We're beaten and blown by the wind
Trampled in dust"


----------



## Alix (Feb 20, 2007)

Oh man, I love this video! If no one guesses it soon, I'm all over this one!


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oh!!  I missed this one earlier!! 

U2 at their best, "*Where the streets have no name*"

Great song, masterpiece of an album (Joshua Tree!), excellent choice from Ken!!


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2007)

You're up urmaniac, Ken is super busy today so he can't get on to tell you that himself.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Oki dokie...

Here's my next one..

"But there's no danger
It's a professional career
Though it could be arranged
With just a word in Mr. Churchill's ear"


----------



## Alix (Feb 23, 2007)

I feel like I should know this, but its not coming to me yet.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

It's from the 80's, a cult favourite... has been remade by a few different artists, too!

(and this time if you think of the answer, don't hesitate!)


----------



## Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> Oki dokie...
> 
> Here's my next one..
> 
> ...


 
"Oliver's Army" by Elvis Costello.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Excelleeeent dude!! U R up!!

(darn, I thought I chose something of a challenge!!)


----------



## Ken (Feb 23, 2007)

Still with the 80's theme....

"I'm nauseous - my transistor's 'bout the
only antidote to keep my temperature
from runnin' wild
Let me hear that radio!"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 23, 2007)

Aliiiix, come here and answer before anyone else does!!  It's your turn!!

(well I have no idea myself... )


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2007)

Rage in the Cage, J. Geils Band. 


Ken is right behind me so I have to wait a minute before I post some lyrics!


----------



## Alix (Feb 24, 2007)

Here's one for Bugs if she gets on today...


"I've been living out my suitcase as long as I remember
Life's the same - it doesn't change - it's a gibson or a fender
I still think about you babe - I swear sometimes I see your face
These are crazy days"


----------



## Alix (Feb 27, 2007)

Bump. No guesses? Its an easy one.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 27, 2007)

Where's your daughter??? Let her answer it!!


----------



## Bugs (Feb 27, 2007)

Room Service by Bryan Adams!

hang on and i'll post some lyrics.


----------



## Bugs (Feb 27, 2007)

Here's mine! Someone better get it before mom gets on the computer. 


"You know it's all just a game that I'm playing 
Don't think that you can't find a way in 
That's what I'm saying 
Oh if you want to have a go 
I just want to let you know..."


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2007)

Oh Bugs, you know I can't resist that. 

Get off of my back, Spirit soundtrack (another B. Adams)

Heres mine:

"I want to walk with you 
On a cloudy day 
In fields where the yellow grass grows knee-high"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 28, 2007)

Norah Jones, "come away with me"


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 28, 2007)

I don`t get this game???

the above post has the question and answer (correct) in one post.

what is to happen now?


----------



## Poutine (Feb 28, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 28, 2007)

YT2095 said:
			
		

> I don`t get this game???
> 
> the above post has the question and answer (correct) in one post.
> 
> what is to happen now?


 
I am waiting for the confirmation from Alix... sometimes people go ahead and post the next question along with their answer from the previous question when they KNOW their answer is right, but I'd rather wait for the green light from the question provider...


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 28, 2007)

ok dokes, Thnx both, I think I get it, although a little disorganised it kinda makes sense


----------



## Alix (Feb 28, 2007)

Whoops! Sorry all, I missed the reply. (I went to make some hot tea and put on a sweater!)

You got it urmaniac, I love Norah. You're up.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 1, 2007)

Here's one for the Canadian participants...

Your faith in me brings me to tears
Even after all these years
And it pains me so much to tell
That you don't know me that well


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 2, 2007)

You got it Poutine!  You're up!!


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 2, 2007)

"Good Morning" ?


----------



## Poutine (Mar 2, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 2, 2007)

Thank you. My mom use to sing that song to me as a wee one 


"He stood up and vanished into air"


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 6, 2007)

Bumping up the stalled game... I googled and found the answer, but let's give it another chance for someone who may be able to answer fair and square...


----------



## Poutine (Mar 7, 2007)

*xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx*


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 7, 2007)

Genesis One for the Vine

ok here goes

"Its just that the thought of us so happy
Appears in my mind as a beautiful mysterious thing"


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

It's by Chicago, chas.  Just can't remember the title, dang it!


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 7, 2007)

....67&68?


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh, I think you're close, Tatt.  But isn't there something in the title before the numbers?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 7, 2007)

questions...?
(google is my friend right now)


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

chas, you better come back.  I think Tatt won.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 7, 2007)

Lemme know when/if I can go...I got one lined up.


----------



## mudbug (Mar 7, 2007)

I think chas has to officially agree first, Tatt.  Hang in there.


----------



## chasinmichigan (Mar 8, 2007)

he nailed it go ahead Tatt with your bad self. i didnt know about the conformation thing sorry.


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 8, 2007)

good guys bad guys which is which?
the white collar worker or digger in the ditch
man who's to say who's the better man
of those two i do the best i can


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2007)

Good Guys - Minor Threat


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 8, 2007)

yup, actually, the full name is Sometimes good guys don't wear white...close enough though.

Bet that is the first time a minor threat song has been on here.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 8, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> Bet that is the first time a minor threat song has been on here.


 
I'll say.

This one should be easy.  I used to love singing it when I was a kid. 

"Teddy sniffing glue he was 12 years old
Fell from the roof on East Two-nine
Cathy was 11 when she pulled the plug
On 26 reds and a bottle of wine
Bobby got leukemia, 14 years old
He looked like 65 when he died
He was a friend of mine"


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 8, 2007)

wow, I haven't though of Jim Carroll in YEARS! Great song!

Here is one:GB will get it instantly, I am sure

Dont want to be an actor pretending on the stage
Dont want to be a writer with my thoughts out on the page
Dont want to be a painter cause everyone comes to look
Dont want to be anything where my lifes an open book

A dream its true
But Id see it through
If I could be
Wasting my time with you...


----------



## Ken (Mar 9, 2007)

Waste, by Phish?


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 9, 2007)

yup.

for my personal million dollar question,did you Google, or know it for real?


----------



## Ken (Mar 9, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> yup.
> 
> for my personal million dollar question,did you Google, or know it for real?


 
I needed help. 

"For the words of the profits
Are written on the studio wall,
Concert hall ---
Echoes with the sounds...
Of salesmen."


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 9, 2007)

ohhhhhhhh, well no worries I guess. Just wondering if you knew of the wonders of Phish...

either way, you are up...

as for your sig, I love me some RUSH too.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 9, 2007)

TATTRAT said:
			
		

> as for your sig, I love me some RUSH too.


I think that Ken's sig is just the floor pie part, the rest were the lyrics to guess, 
I believe you have the band correct and now you just need the name of the song
(Ken am I correct?)


----------



## TATTRAT (Mar 9, 2007)

schucks, I am glad you pointed that out Poutine!

limelight.


----------



## Poutine (Mar 9, 2007)

Sorry I'm being a budinski here but...

Not _Limelight
__[Chorus]
_


			
				Ken said:
			
		

> "For the words of the profits
> Are written on the studio wall,
> Concert hall ---
> Echoes with the sounds...
> Of salesmen."


RUSH LYRICS
 *"Limelight"*

Living on a lighted stage
Approaches the unreal
For those who think and feel
In touch with some reality
Beyond the gilded cage

Cast in this unlikely role
Ill-equipped to act
With insufficient tact
One must put up barriers
To keep oneself intact

_[Chorus:]_
Living in the limelight
The universal dream
For those who wish to seem
Those who wish to be
Must put aside the alienation
Get on with the fascination
The real relation
The underlying theme

Living in a fish eye lens
Caught in the camera eye
I have no heart to lie
I can't pretend a stranger
Is a long-awaited friend

All the world's indeed a stage
And we are merely players
Performers and portrayers
Each another's audience
Outside the gilded cage


----------



## Ken (Mar 9, 2007)

No, it's not Limelight.


----------



## Ken (Mar 15, 2007)

"For the words of the profits
Are written on the studio wall,
Concert hall ---
Echoes with the sounds...
Of salesmen."


Anyone?


----------



## sattie (Mar 15, 2007)

Sub Divisions


----------



## sattie (Mar 15, 2007)

Correction... The Spirit of Radio...  I knew it was Rush, I had to play it over in my head 50 times...


----------



## Ken (Mar 16, 2007)

sattie said:
			
		

> Correction... The Spirit of Radio... I knew it was Rush, I had to play it over in my head 50 times...


 
We have a winner!


----------



## sattie (Mar 16, 2007)

So what.... now I have to spit out some lyrics???? Hmmmmm....  kinda hard with this crowd, I tend to lean more towards hard rock and metal music.

I awoke on impact
under surveillance from the camera eye
seraching high and low
the criminal mind found at the scene of the crime
handcuffed and blind, I didn't do it!


----------



## sattie (Mar 23, 2007)

Here I go again... killing the thread!!!  Ok, perhaps you guys need a hint or two?  This particular song is part of a ground breaking album in the 80's.  It was ground breaking in the sense that each song on the album was as such that it told a story from the very first song to the very last song.  It was almost like a movie told in songs.  It still remains one of my favorite CDs to this day.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

OMG....a Ryche fan.  I don't believe in love. Operation Mindcrime.


----------



## sattie (Mar 23, 2007)

YEAH!!!!!!  You betcha!!!!!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

Here you go:

'Gunter glieben glauchen globen'


----------



## sattie (Mar 23, 2007)

I know this one!!!!  Anyone else?


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

I heard it the other day and thought it would be great for this thread.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 23, 2007)

Def leppard?


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 23, 2007)

I can't think of the song But I can hear that stupid cow bell sound(now it is stuck in my head for the rest of the day)


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

I got sumthin to sayyy....it's better to burn out....than to fade away.

Close enough, Toots.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 23, 2007)

Rock of Ages.  Thanks for the tip. I would have driven me nuts all day


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 23, 2007)

"I spit out like a sewer hole and Yet still recieve your kiss"


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 23, 2007)

Yummo       .


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 23, 2007)

Hey I didn't write the tune, I just listen. It's a classic.


----------



## Ken (Mar 26, 2007)

_Who _wants to know?


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

Name the song and get the game rolling again ken. I guess I was thinking that this was a more popular line than it actually is.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2007)

Renee, you just need the good CSI soundtrack going on for folks to get this one. 

Is it, "Who Are You?"


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 27, 2007)

Yes it is. So you get to stump us next.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2007)

OK, here's a little bit of CanCon for you all.


I'm gonna write a new resume
gonna write you right off the page
I'm gonna take what we might take away 
and you might find a brighter day.


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 27, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> gonna write you right off the page


 
moderators....


----------



## Ken (Mar 27, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, here's a little bit of CanCon for you all.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna write a new resume
> ...


 
I know!  I know!   But I'll leave it for everyone else.  I wish you all well in guessing it.


----------



## Alix (Mar 27, 2007)

Would you STOP IT! Its not like its a hard one you know! And you can guess it this afternoon if no one gets it.


----------



## Bugs (Mar 28, 2007)

ha ha dad. very sneaky.


----------



## Alix (Mar 28, 2007)

OK, Ken, no one is guessing and its been more than 24 hours. Guess away.


----------



## Ken (Mar 28, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> OK, here's a little bit of CanCon for you all.
> 
> 
> I'm gonna write a new resume
> ...


 
Tom Cochrane's "I Wish You Well"

Easy one.....

"When i'm drivin' in my car
And that man comes on the radio
He's tellin' me more and more
About some useless information
Supposed to fire my imagination"


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

aaarrrrrrggggghhhhhh........


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

Stones - Satisfaction


----------



## Ken (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> Stones - Satisfaction


 
Yes.  You're up!


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

"That when a girl walks in with an itty bitty waist
And a round thing in your face
You get sprung, wanna pull out your tough
'Cause you notice that butt was stuffed"   -lol


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

My theme song!!!!! Baby's Got Back


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

...I like 'em ROUND and BIG.

LOL

You're up.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

Alright  I promise not to reference sewers this time.


"Down below the cars in the city go rushing by
I sit here alone and I wonder why"


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

That's it?


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

Jeekinz said:
			
		

> That's it?


 
 Man what more do you need? 


Okay,Okay is this better? 

"Lookin' out a dirty old window,
Down below the cars in the city go rushing by.
I sit here alone and I wonder why."


----------



## Jeekinz (Mar 28, 2007)

nope...still doesn't ring a bell.

vvvvv will get it vvvvvvvvvv


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 28, 2007)

I have faith in you Jeekinz


----------



## Ken (Mar 29, 2007)

Renee Attili said:
			
		

> Man what more do you need?
> 
> 
> Okay,Okay is this better?
> ...


 
I'm feeling your 80's vibe..... 

That's "Kids in America" by Kim Wilde.


----------



## Renee Attili (Mar 29, 2007)

Yep. Bad hair, bad clothes, but the occasional good tune


----------



## Ken (Mar 29, 2007)

"If you find somebody to love in this world
You better hang on tooth and nail
The wolf is always at the door"


----------



## Ken (Apr 2, 2007)

Ken said:
			
		

> "If you find somebody to love in this world
> You better hang on tooth and nail
> The wolf is always at the door"


 
Anyone?


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 2, 2007)

Um....is it new york minute by Don Henley?


----------



## Ken (Apr 3, 2007)

You are correct!.


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 3, 2007)

Ok, I'm gonna try one...

"_Well you guard me now for I cant see,
A reason for this suffering and this long misery.
What if every living soul could be upright and strong? 
Well, then I do imagine there will be..._"


----------



## The Dessert Diva (Apr 3, 2007)

Anybody???

Did I stump ya?


----------



## Alix (May 30, 2007)

Well I think we are officially stumped. Anyone have a lyric to post? I'll wait and see what pops but if no one posts one, I've got one.


----------



## turtledove (May 30, 2007)

I think but am not sure.....is it Sorrow by Bad Religion?


----------



## turtledove (Jun 1, 2007)

Since Dessert Diva hasn't been on in awhile..... here is the lyric I have: Slow down, hold on
You're too fast, you're too strong 
Take it easy, take it slow


----------



## rbmccleary (Jun 3, 2007)

def leopard? let it go


----------



## turtledove (Jun 3, 2007)

You're right; now your turn to give some lyrics.


----------



## rbmccleary (Jun 3, 2007)

everybody will proably know this one

we're just two lost souls living in a fish bowl year after year
running over the same old ground


----------



## Bugs (Jul 12, 2007)

Is it, "Wish you were here" by Pink Floyd?


----------



## Bugs (Sep 22, 2007)

k, I'm gonna assume that it was and i'm gonna revive this thread. Here are the next lyrics...

"I'm changing lanes and talkin' on the phone 
Drivin' way too fast.
And the interstate's jammed with gunners like me
Afraid of comin' in last.
But somewhere in the race we run,
We're coming undone..."


----------



## Corinne (Sep 22, 2007)

It's Keith Urban but I can't think of the song & I refuse to Google!


----------



## Alix (Sep 23, 2007)

Yes Corinne it is! The next line is the song title...

Did I mention I went to see Keith in concert last night? Holy crap what a show!! He is awesome.


----------



## Bugs (Sep 23, 2007)

Yep, it is Keith Urban...you can google if you want...or mom can guess.


----------



## Alix (Sep 24, 2007)

ME ME! I'm guessing!!! Days Go By!! Woohoo! Thanks Bugs! OK, my turn right?

 Coach said to fake right
And break left
Watch out for the pick
And keep an eye on defense
Gotta run the give and go
And take the ball to the hole
But don't be afraid
To shoot the outside "J"


OK, you may need to Google for that one if you are older than 18. LMAO!!


----------



## Bugs (Sep 24, 2007)

that is "Getcha head in the game" from High School Musical. lol. k....

"You know it's all just a game that I'm playing 
Don't think that you can't find a way in 
That's what I'm saying 
Oh if you want to have a go 
I just want to let you know"


----------



## Alix (Sep 25, 2007)

Get off of my back, Bryan Adams.

I let go of a lover
That took a piece of my heart
And prayed many times for forgiveness
And a brand new start


----------



## Dina (Sep 25, 2007)

Old Blue Chair, Kenny Chesney

First I was afraid
I was petrified
just thinking I could never live
without you by my side...


----------



## Andy M. (Sep 25, 2007)

I will survive

Gloria Gaynor.

Someone else can have my turn


----------



## Ken (Sep 25, 2007)

"We are the children who grew too fast
We are the dust of a future past
We raise our voices in the night
Crying to heaven
And will our voices be heard"


----------



## Ken (Sep 27, 2007)

What, no Spinal Tap fans here?


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2007)

Oh brother. Stonehenge?


----------



## Ken (Sep 27, 2007)

Alix said:


> Oh brother. Stonehenge?


 
Nope. Think something a little more 'breezy'.


----------



## Alix (Sep 27, 2007)

Ah...Breaks like the Wind?


----------



## Ken (Sep 28, 2007)

Alix said:


> Ah...Breaks like the Wind?


 

Yup!  You're up.


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2007)

Ok, heres my lyrics...

Go ahead as you waste your days with thinking 
When you fall everyone sins 
Another day and you've had your fill of sinking 
With the life held in your 
Hands are shaking cold 
These hands are meant to hold


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

That's an easy one...

move along - All american Rejects

great song!


----------



## Alix (Sep 29, 2007)

OK SurvivorGirl, its your turn, post a lyric for us.


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Sep 29, 2007)

ok...

 Don't let those precious moments fool you
Happiness is getting you down
A rainbow never smiles or blinks
It's just a candy-colored frown

(The song is actually really upbeat and neat and all, it just sounds down, if it were depressing I wouldn't listen to it)


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 14, 2007)

Still no guesses?
hmmm I don't know what to say to help you guys out.
I'll give you clue to help out (caution...clue may be lame)
this will be for the bands name.

the + school tool + family relation's

(I trying to avoid homework)


----------



## Alix (Oct 14, 2007)

Intermission by the Scissor Sisters?


----------



## SurvivorGirl (Oct 16, 2007)

Alix said:


> Intermission by the Scissor Sisters?


DING DING DING!!
We Have A Winner!!

your up


----------



## Alix (Jun 16, 2008)

OK, thinking of Katie and Buck and this keeps going through my head. I think it will be pretty easy to guess, but I just wanted it up here.  

 You're in my heart, you're in my soul
You'll be my breath should I grow old
You are my lover, you're my best friend
You're in my soul

My love for you is immeasurable
My respect for you immense
You're ageless, timeless, lace and fineness
You're beauty and elegance

You're a rhapsody, a comedy
You're a symphony and a play
You're every love song ever written
But honey what do you see in me


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 16, 2008)

Rod Stewart,   

 of  

s

I wouldn't have gotten it without that first verse.
Thanks, Alix

Mine: 

_What I'll give you since you asked_
_is all my time together;_
_Take the rugged sunny days, _
_the warm and Rocky weather,_
_Take the roads that I have walked along,_
_looking for tomorrow's time..._
_Peace of mind._
__ 
_As my life spills into yours,_
_changing with the hours_
_Filling up the world with time,_
_turning time to flowers,_
_I can show you all the songs_
_that I never sang to one man before._
__ 
_We have seen a million stones lying on the water._
_You have climbed the hills with me_
_to the mountain shelter._
_Taken off the days; one by one,_
_setting them to breath in the sun._
__ 
_Take the lilies and the lace from the days of childhood,_
_All the willow winding paths leading up and outward._
_This is what I give_
_This is what I ask you for._
_Nothing more._
__ 

__​


----------



## babetoo (Jun 16, 2008)

skilletlicker said:


> Here's an easier one:
> 
> I tried so hard my dear to show that you're my every dream.
> Yet you're afraid each thing I do is just some evil scheme
> ...


 
cold cold heart, not sure if it is the name or just a lyric. 

babe


----------

